# MyStart by Incredi-Mail REMOVAL



## Raj5699 (Aug 24, 2008)

This is a pesky program that is said to be hard to remove. It's not so hard. After uninstalling incredimail if thats what you want to do. Do a search of your c drive. Make sure you checked search hidden files in the advance section. Search all files and folders for "mysearch" When search is complete, highlight everything and delete. Empty your recycling bin, close your browser and reopen. DA DAAA!!! no more mysearch...

Be advised, that if you keep incredi-mail you may have to do this every now and then after incredi-mail updates...

Raj


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info :up:


----------

